# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle  Infinity Nokia [BEST] v2.24 - Nokia 216 support and NaviManager

## كفاح الجريح

===Infinity Nokia [BEST] v2.24 ===
Nokia 216 support and NaviManager update! 
Nokia 216 (RM-1187,R M-1188) support activated
- Identify
- Format FS
- UserCode reset ( without data lost )
- Write firmare ( Complete / LangPack change / Repair mode )
- RPL operations: Read/Write/Repair/ResetLifeTimer
- Dump full flash
- Extract Phonebook 
- SelfTest 
BEST now cover all exisitng MTK phones ( 27 models in total ) 
- FlashLoader package updated
- MTKx 626x flash engine updated  
- Service operations improved 
MTKx: Improved "Security Repair" feature
MTKx: Improved RPL operations 
- NaviManager updated
Nokia 216 ( RM-1187, MTKx ) included in NaviBase
Nokia 216 ( RM-1188, MTKx ) included in NaviBase 
Revised Downloader engine 
Download by product code improved and revised   
- Other 
Some bugfixes and improvements at all 
INI updated 
من هنا التحميل 
وضعت رابط التحميل في المرفقات

----------


## mohamed73

مشكورعالمتابعة اخي  [MENTION=43769]كفاح الجريح[/MENTION]

----------


## الموادع

شكرا لك
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## soonest

شكرا لك
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## kami17

شكرا على المجهود أخي ، ممتاز

----------

